# Пигментные пятна



## Ворон (22 Май 2010)

Здравствуйте уважаемые специалисты.
Меня беспокоит появление пигментных пятен, цвета гематом, на спине. Расположены симметрично по обе стороны, в областях межреберья и лопаток. Большого размера, сразу бросаются в глаза. Не сходят уже год.
Всё проходит на фоне хондроза в шейном отделе и ишиаза в поясничном отделе позвоночника. Так же имеется сколиоз.
Прошу Вас внести ясность, что это за пятна. Дайте упражнения против моих проблем с позвоночником. Благодарю.


----------



## kobi (22 Май 2010)

К доктору очно Вы обращались?
Кто  Вы, что Вы - возраст, пол, заболевания, семейная история и т.д...aiwan


----------



## Ворон (22 Май 2010)

Дело в том, что посетить специалиста очно я пока не могу. 

Мне 36лет, из них я только 2 года назад обратил внимание на позвоночник, когда впервые защемил нерв в пояснице. Мало уделял внимания физподготовке, с возрастом понял - зря. Сейчас делаю гимнастику, без фанатизма, для тонуса. Бегаю по утрам.
ЧТО ЭТО ЗА ПЯТНА ДОКТОР?


----------



## kobi (22 Май 2010)

Откуда я могу знать?
Я их даже не вижу.
Выставьте фото - посмотрим, подумаем.
А к доктору сходить надо.....aiwan


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (22 Май 2010)

С пятнами - к дерматологу!


----------



## Ворон (22 Май 2010)

Вряд ли это удел дерматолога. Однажды я по роду деятельности (нахожусь в дали от большой земли) пересекся с охотниками, среди них оказался врач. Он заметил эти пятна и поинтересовался - нет ли у меня проблем с позвоночником. В его практике был подобный, но более яркий случай. Там пигмент был во всю спину, как на рентген снимке. Там где кости, там кожа имеет естественный цвет, а между ними - пигмент, цвета гематомы.
Есть научное определение этому понятию?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Май 2010)

А в Оренбурге, где расквартирован мой родной полк ВТА, есть ли телефоны с фото? Два года назад, на юбилее 117 ВТАП, такое было.

Если есть, то надо сделать фото и нам показать.

Среди проблем позвоночника и пятен, есть только дермоидные кисты крестцово-копчиковой области и прочие свищи и ходы позвоночника.


----------



## Ворон (23 Май 2010)

Уважаемый доктор Ступин, спасибо за внимание.
Ваш родной полк действует, о чем свидетельствуют регулярные взлёты-посадки.
Касаемо меня - фото я сделаю и выложу тут. Благодарю Всех, до связи.


----------



## Страус (16 Ноя 2011)

У меня таже проблема.  Хотелось бы узнать , было ли продолжение  обсуждения ( я имею в виду личную переписку)?


----------



## Страус (30 Ноя 2011)

Моя спина




Мне 31 год.С 2006 года начали появляться пигментные пятна темно коричневого цвета на спине и постоянно усиливающиеся боли в спине, подвижность не ограничена ( могу встать мостиком).Боль не острая, ноющая, не могу долго сидеть.Боль снимаю ипликатором кузнецова. В 2007 г. проходила полное обследование,также недавно делала рентген снимок позвоночника, диагноз - остеохондроз(сужение дисков, склеротический процесс), люмбалгия, ВСД, анализ крови на гормоны в 2007 г не показал отклонений. По поводу пятен врачи ответ не дали, но посоветовали сдать анализ мочи на 17-кетостероиды, намекая на паталогию надпочечников. На данный момент в пятнах вся спина, представляют из себя маленькие пятна вроде веснушек, которые сливаюся между собой и образуют визуально более крупные пятна. Кожа на ощупь ровная гладкая и отличается от здоровой только окраской, воспалений и зуда нет. Такой рисунок пятен остается постоянным последние два года.
Меня интересует, встречалось ли в практике подобное и как можно найти причину этих пятен.Пока что врачи(разной специализации), которые меня осматривали, видели такое впервые.


----------



## Страус (5 Янв 2012)

Вобщем нет у меня заболеваний внутренних органов ( эндокринных. гормональных и прочих), только остеохондроз. Решила брать болезнь упорством- буквально каждые полчаса , да и вообще при возможности, наклоны туловища в разные стороны ( примерно по 5 раз в каждую сторону , вперед и назад),вращение головой, а также вис на турнике по несколько секунд. За месяц ощутимое улучшение)), самой не верится, уже могу сидеть не сильно мучаясь. Для сна стараюсь принять позу дуги - ложусь на живот , под голову удобную большую подушку, руками держусь за нее же, ноги прямыми отвожу в сторону спины , изгибая поясницу, тело немного скручено по оси так как нога лежит на ноге. Другая подушка (тяжелая она выполняет роль якоря) держит ноги, то есть ноги нужно отвести за нее.  Еще  упражнение - сидя на полу, ноги бабочкой, ступни одна к другой - наклоны вперед к полу. Использую именно это так как реально помагает справится с болью, может кому еще поможет.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (4 Фев 2012)

Я не встречал такого. Пигментация идет вдоль ребер и на краях лопаток... На чем вы спите?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Фев 2012)

Ничего себе, такого не видел.
А пятна по ребрам или между ребер?
Может и правда, просто спите на твердом?


----------



## Simos (16 Фев 2012)

Пигментные пятна по ходу межреберных нервов , необходимо исключить нейрофиброматоз


----------



## Страус (20 Фев 2012)

Сплю на обычном пружинном матрасе, пятна идут между ребер. По поводу нейрофиброматоза - все родственники здоровы, опухолей вроде нет, так как врачи осматривали , рентген смотрели, предположений   от них по поводу этой болезни не слышала, да и пятна только на спине, пах и  подмышки без пятен.


----------



## Милана Айс (29 Апр 2012)

Страус написал(а):


> Моя спина
> Посмотреть вложение 11259Посмотреть вложение 11258
> Мне 31 год.С 2006 года начали появляться пигментные пятна темно коричневого цвета на спине и постоянно усиливающиеся боли в спине, подвижность не ограничена ( могу встать мостиком).
> ...
> Меня интересует, встречалось ли в практике подобное и как можно найти причину этих пятен.Пока что врачи(разной специализации), которые меня осматривали, видели такое впервые.


У меня такая же проблема: появляются пятна коричневого цвета, и почему-то появляются на коже в области костей на шее, ключице, спине, плечах. Скажите к кому можно обратиться, чтобы выявить причину? Какие анализы сдавать? Я обращалась к дерматологу он сказал, что у вас что-то с эндокринной системой и направил меня к эндокринологу, я прошла анализы, сдала кровь на сахар и еще на какой-то анализ, выявляемый пятна и на щитовидку, результаты дали хорошие.


----------



## Страус (3 Май 2012)

Милана, я не врач, и если вам нужен квалифицированный ответ, на мои слова особо полагаться не стоит,и нужно проходить обследования (причин пигментации множество). Из вашего сообщения не понятно похожи ли ваши пятна на мои, вы еще говорите, что пятна появляются также и на ключице, а у меня только на спине.На мои сообщения на другом форуме откликнулись два человека (мужчина и женщина), пятна у них точно такие как у меня, и у обоих также присутствует нездоровье позвоночника. К тому же женщина, как и я, проходила безрезультативное обследование, но также сообщила, что пятна появились после того как она продула спину кондиционером на работе .


----------



## Maluna (5 Апр 2013)

А кто-нибудь с этими пятнами на спине проверялся на аутоимунные заболевания, а конкретнее на системную красную волчанку? у меня уже второй врач, кому я это показываю подозревает это заболевания. в 2010 году проверялась - все было нормально. сейчас второй раз проверяюсь. а по поводу спины сказали, что со спиной у меня все в порядке.


----------



## Страус (20 Апр 2013)

А вы уверены, что в той теме пишите.Просто мне часто приходят сообщения типа " У меня такие же пятна, как вы лечитесь?", а потом выясняется, что у них пятна то совсем другие. Чтобы развеять сомнения, наберите в поисковике фразу " остеохондроз и пигментация на спине" , одной из первых будет ссылка на аналогичную тему на другом  мед форуме, где мужчина (именно с такими пятнами как у меня) разместил фото своей спины, более качественное, чем моё.Сохраните фото на комп и разглядите под увеличением.
 Maluna, на каком основании врач заподозрил скв, у вас комплекс соответствующих  симптомов? Насколько я знаю, при этой болезни сыпь на лице, может быть и на теле, но это сыпь или чешуйчатые пятна, а не пигмент. Может все таки начнем выкладывать фото пятен?


----------



## Страус (20 Апр 2013)

Вопрос к врачам - насколько информативна компьютерная термография? можно ли на основании такого исследования ставить диагноз мп грыжа?
Сделали мне такое исследование , говорят пять грыж, обещают вылечить с помощью  подкожных инъекций какого-то чудо фермента, по израильской методике, так что даже следа не останется. Бред ? или израиль так продвинулся в лечении грыж?
 Я конечно хорошо помню три момента за последние три года, когда возможно образовались три грыжы(какойто резкий "кряк" в позвоночнике, приступ резкой боли, паника, невозможность повернуть голову или спину, а потом все это постепенно проходит в течении месяца).


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Апр 2013)

Грыжи есть, считай, у всех, вопрос лишь в том, какие и какую клинику формируют.
Косвенных признаков наличия грыжи диска много, они есть у каждо методики.
Золотым стандартом является МРТ, но и наличие грыж диска на мрт не является показанием к их лечению.
Основанием к их лечению, но не излечению, является наличие клинической симптоматики.
Поэтому важно понимать что у вас болит.


----------



## Страус (24 Апр 2013)

Резких болей у меня нет. Но видимо возникают сильные мышечные спазмы после долгого сидения например за компьютером.Как я понимаю, это защитный спазм, и целенаправленно снимать его не стоит, я в свое время принимала мидокалм и ни к чему хорошему это не привело.Сейчас  постепенно меняю образ жизни, то есть перехожу от сидячей работы к физической, подругому решение своей проблемы не вижу.
Еще есть проблемы с кровообращением - низкое давление, холодные руки и ноги, ангиопатия сетчатки глаз.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (25 Апр 2013)

И причем тут позвоночник?


----------



## Страус (29 Апр 2013)

А что же тогда причем? Спазмы мыщц спины откуда тогда?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (29 Апр 2013)

Так прочитайте про миофасциальный синдром.


----------



## Страус (7 Дек 2013)

А людей с такими пятнами все больше в сети нахожу, прям небольшая эпидемия, причем люди из разных стран...


----------



## линуксоид (7 Дек 2013)

Страус написал(а):


> Вопрос к врачам - насколько информативна компьютерная термография? можно ли на основании такого исследования ставить диагноз мп грыжа?
> Сделали мне такое исследование , говорят пять грыж, обещают вылечить с помощью  подкожных инъекций какого-то чудо фермента, по израильской методике, так что даже следа не останется. Бред ? или израиль так продвинулся в лечении грыж?
> Я конечно хорошо помню три момента за последние три года, когда возможно образовались три грыжы(какойто резкий "кряк" в позвоночнике, приступ резкой боли, паника, невозможность повернуть голову или спину, а потом все это постепенно проходит в течении месяца).


К первой части вопроса. КТ информативна, но если хотите получить информацию по мягкой части позвоночного сегмент, то более информативна МРТ. ДЛЯ КАРТИНЫ В ЦЕЛОМ они дополняют друг друга.
По поводу инъекций - надо знать суть, поэтому выводы сделать сложно. Нету предмета обсуждения. Настораживает слово "обещают". В таком деле, как медицина, 100% гарантии наперед дает только ШАРЛАТАН. В этом я уверен.


----------



## Страус (11 Дек 2013)

> К первой части вопроса. КТ информативна, но если хотите получить информацию по мягкой части позвоночного сегмент, то более информативна МРТ. ДЛЯ КАРТИНЫ В ЦЕЛОМ они дополняют друг друга


 
Да понимаю, что надо бы мрт сделать, уже давно, но у меня уже стойкое чувство, что результаты мрт (в том числе и прочие доступные исследования, анализы)  не ответят на вопрос, что происходит с организмом, по крайней мере в частном медицинском секторе услуг. Да у меня будет информация, что там-то у меня возможно грыжа, выпячивание, стеноз , но для меня это не будет открытием, у огромного числа людей такие паталогии, а люди с такими пятнами единичны.


----------



## Страус (6 Фев 2014)

Уже несколько дней принимаю Квертин(кверцетин) по 80 мг в день, очень нравится эффект, особенно на глаза.
Раньше по утрам глаза были стеклянно-деревянные, сейчас значительно легче, боль от ангиопатии уменьшилась.
Год назад почти такой же эффект спазмалитического давал Серрата, но принимала два месяца с перерывом, потом сильно желудок заболел , впрочем серрату больше принимать нельзя. А вот кверцетин вроде штука хорошая, без побочки.



Милана Айс написал(а):


> У меня такая же проблема: появляются пятна коричневого цвета, и почему-то появляются на коже в области костей на шее, ключице, спине, плечах. Скажите к кому можно обратиться, чтобы выявить причину? Какие анализы сдавать? Я обращалась к дерматологу он сказал, что у вас что-то с эндокринной системой и направил меня к эндокринологу, я прошла анализы, сдала кровь на сахар и еще на какой-то анализ, выявляемый пятна и на щитовидку, результаты дали хорошие.


 
 Я говорила выше, что у меня пятна только на спине, но знаю еще  девушек, у которых, кроме полос на спине еще есть пятна на гортани, ключице, у локтей.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Фев 2014)

Про пятна - может, выработка меланина какая-то особая?
Мы же тоже млекопитающиеся... Если у животных есть шерсть, у нас тоже есть волосы, если у них есть пятна, то и людей они могут быть. Лишь бы не беспокоили.


----------



## Страус (6 Фев 2014)

Larisa74 написал(а):


> Про пятна - может, выработка меланина какая-то особая?
> Мы же тоже млекопитающиеся... Если у животных есть шерсть, у нас тоже есть волосы, если у них есть пятна, то и людей они могут быть. Лишь бы не беспокоили.


 Это юмор такой? У зебры рисунок обусловлен генами, хотите сказать у человека тоже могут быть гены пятнистости)))
У меня повышенная выработка меланина как раз над теми участками мышц, где существуют спазмы, а спазмы- это болезненно.


----------



## ~Наталья~ (6 Фев 2014)

Страус написал(а):


> Это юмор такой?


Это не юмор, конечно. Обидеть Вас вовсе не хотелось. 
Я как раз про меланин. А спазмы мышц я прекрасно знаю, что такое. Когда просто тупо кашеваришь на кухне, а затылок вместе с шеей начинает стягивать, то вовсе не до юмора. ))) А потом полчаса разминаю спину на той же кухне теннисным мячиком, отплясывая у стены под хиты Юмор ФМ. ))) Кстати - приятно. 
Интересно, а почему у Вас выработка меланина над спазмированными мышцами повышена?


----------



## Страус (10 Фев 2014)

Вот еще нашла случай из консультаций в сети, уверена тоже самое.Пятна у девушки с 13 лет :

"Здравствуйте! 
В 13 лет в области позвоночника появилось небольшое пигментное пятно бледно-коричневого цвета, которое в течение 2-3 лет увеличивалось и "выросло" вдоль позвоночника примерно на 10 см. Через некоторое время такие же пятна (три параллельные полосы) появились с двух сторон от позвоночника на ребрах. Кожа гладкая, эластичная, не чешется, не шелушится, изменена только пигментация. Лет с 16-ти изменений на коже не происходило, все осталось в прежнем состоянии: не увеличивается, не уменьшается. Обследовалась у многих врачей, сдала массу анализов - отклонений от нормы не выявлено. Врачи не могут поставить диагноз. Подскажите, что это может быть?"


----------



## ольга90673 (30 Авг 2015)

Специально зарегистрировалась на сайте, чтобы написать сообщение, если, конечно, вопрос еще актуален для автора. Вопрос из интернета, который написан выше, мой. У меня были пигментные пятна точно такие как на фото автора. Только они шли по трем ребрам с каждой стороны спины, а не между ними и вдоль позвоночника. Я до сих пор не знаю ЧТО это? Но мне интересно. С этими пятнами я жила лет 12. Ездили к разным врачам, в разные города, мне ставили разные диагнозы: склеродермию, проблемы с жкт, гормональные проблемы... много всего. Что ни врач, то новый диагноз. В общем, пятна прошли сами по себе. Начали тускнеть и постепенно исчезли вовсе. При этом мой образ жизни не менялся, никаких лекарств я не принимала.

Ой, простите, фото не автора, а пользователя с логином "страус".


----------



## Страус (7 Сен 2015)

ольга90673 написал(а):


> Специально зарегистрировалась на сайте, чтобы написать сообщение, если, конечно, вопрос еще актуален для автора. Вопрос из интернета, который написан выше, мой. У меня были пигментные пятна точно такие как на фото автора. Только они шли по трем ребрам с каждой стороны спины, а не между ними и вдоль позвоночника. Я до сих пор не знаю ЧТО это? Но мне интересно. С этими пятнами я жила лет 12. Ездили к разным врачам, в разные города, мне ставили разные диагнозы: склеродермию, проблемы с жкт, гормональные проблемы... много всего. Что ни врач, то новый диагноз. В общем, пятна прошли сами по себе. Начали тускнеть и постепенно исчезли вовсе. При этом мой образ жизни не менялся, никаких лекарств я не принимала.
> 
> Ой, простите, фото не автора, а пользователя с логином "страус".



Ольга, здравствуйте!Меня тоже Олей зовут. Я так рада, что вы откликнулись!Хоть один человек, у которого эти пятна исчезли нашелся. Пятна действительно идут по ребрам, просто при повороте к зеркалу кожа смещается, и таким образом я неправильно определила.Позже уже поняла, что над ребрами, а не между
Ольга, а вы действительно ничего в жизни не меняли, может место жительство, или ребенка родили? может все-таки что-то поменялось?
У меня был переезд в подростковом возрасте, а пятна уже 9 лет, авось еще потерпеть 3 года и у меня тоже исчезнут.Ну и проблемы с позвоночником имеются.Вы МРТ позвоночника случайно не делали, как у Вас его состояние? Хотя я уже сама с остеохондрозом пятна не связываю напрямую ( знаю еще девушку с такими пятнами, а у нее спина здорова), единственное предполагаю какой-то аутоиммунный процесс.


----------



## Страус (7 Сен 2015)

Вот еще бы топикстартер нашелся.


----------



## uols (17 Фев 2016)

Страус написал(а):


> Моя спина
> 
> Мне 31 год.С 2006 года начали появляться пигментные пятна темно коричневого цвета на спине и постоянно усиливающиеся боли в спине, подвижность не ограничена ( могу встать мостиком).Боль не острая, ноющая, не могу долго сидеть.Боль снимаю ипликатором кузнецова. В 2007 г. проходила полное обследование,также недавно делала рентген снимок позвоночника, диагноз - остеохондроз(сужение дисков, склеротический процесс), люмбалгия, ВСД, анализ крови на гормоны в 2007 г не показал отклонений. По поводу пятен врачи ответ не дали, но посоветовали сдать анализ мочи на 17-кетостероиды, намекая на паталогию надпочечников. На данный момент в пятнах вся спина, представляют из себя маленькие пятна вроде веснушек, которые сливаюся между собой и образуют визуально более крупные пятна. Кожа на ощупь ровная гладкая и отличается от здоровой только окраской, воспалений и зуда нет. Такой рисунок пятен остается постоянным последние два года.
> Меня интересует, встречалось ли в практике подобное и как можно найти причину этих пятен.Пока что врачи(разной специализации), которые меня осматривали, видели такое впервые.



Добрый день, у меня пятна как  и у вас- один в один, стал замечать муж (мне самой не видно было), почему они появились- у врачей не выясняла, только собираюсь. Но могу предположить две причины, что изменилось в моей жизни до их появления, второй ребенок (сейчас 1.5 года), пигментные пятна появились еще и на лице (над верхней губой), с этой проблемой боролась у косметологов, после чего выяснила-это гормальный сбой, думаю что и пятна на спине того же характера,это одна причина. Другая- у меня давно остехонроз, с постоянным тасканием ребенка (сейчас 13 кг)  добавились  сильные боли между лопаток (там же где и пятна), гимнастика, массаж и растирки не помогают, сидеть вообще больше 10 мин не могу. В близжайщее время собираюсь сделать МРТ ,затем к неврологу, потому как боль вспине невыносима, заодно и за пятна спрошу.


----------



## Страус (23 Фев 2016)

uols написал(а):


> В близжайщее время собираюсь сделать МРТ ,затем к неврологу, потому как боль вспине невыносима, заодно и за пятна спрошу.



Я не врач, но из своего опыта посоветую - Вам нужно срочно снизить нагрузку на позвоночник, а то болезнь будет прогрессировать.Ребенка поднимайте с положения присев на корточки. а лучше вообще отучать от рук, сам пусть ходит.И пусть муж делает Вам массаж, лучше перед с ном, чтобы мышцы хотя бы ночью отдохнули.

Я в последние полгода качала мышцы спины, это когда лежишь на животе, руки на спине в замке, на вдохе поднимаешь туловище и ноги одновременно, или одну из ног попеременно, но не задерживаешь, на выдохе опускаешь.Сидеть стало легче. Но когда только начинала делать это упражнение было очень больно, особенно ночью, ни встать, ни сесть, ни повернуться, как старушка кряхтела. Видимо мышцы совсем дохлые были.


----------

